# Advice - Hire car to fit all the gear? Thanks



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Renting a large car in the US was easier than finding a "decently sized" one .
We had rented a Hyundai Santa Fee (I my world considered a large SUV) which offered plenty of room for the same baggage load + additional boardbag. 
But we pack the same amount of stuff into a Toyota Rav4 (small SUV), or Volvo XC 60 (medium SUV) at home.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

A mid size sedan or small SUV should be fine too, my Altima could fit all that easily (it would get fullish, but not tight at all)


----------



## CLS21 (May 20, 2015)

Oh awesome thanks, I didn't think would need anything crazy but good to know for sure. Will search large sedans / small to medium suv and see what comes up trumps price and quality wise.

Thanks!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

As you do your homework on this, when looking at any sedan, check to make sure the backseat drops down. 

I recently rented a Ford Taurus and with the backseat dropped, it swallowed everything no problem. No roof rack required.

It was cheaper to rent the Taurus than an SUV. Better mileage as well.


----------



## MARV HUCKER (Mar 21, 2016)

We've fit 3 (biggish) people + 3 boards (in bags) + boots + couple of eskies & boxes of food/booze + chains + clothes/other stuff into a Suzuki Swift.
5-6 hour drive to the mountain.
Anything is doable, particularly if you enjoy taking photos where your fat bastard mate looks super uncomfortable!


In general, wagons/SUVs & even hatchbacks handle luggage better than sedans. Even if the sedans are physically bigger on the outside, with more legroom.

Just about any 5 door SUV would do you fine, IMHO. Suitcases & other bags on the back seat. Boards through the back into the middle back seat. Bob's your auntie.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

you could fit all that in a mid sized sedan as long as the seats drop down. If you get a roof rack you could fit it in a corolla.

Hyundai santa fe would be overkill but if you need AWD it's a good fit.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## CLS21 (May 20, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


>


Yeah had my eye on that one, it's rented for the week I wanted it though damn


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

CLS21 said:


> Yeah had my eye on that one, it's rented for the week I wanted it though damn


sorry i gotta get groceries.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> sorry i gotta get groceries.


----------



## CLS21 (May 20, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


> snowklinger said:
> 
> 
> > sorry i gotta get groceries.


No roof racks - Impractical!


----------

